# The TC Top Recommended Pieces by Mozart



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello, I am finally beginning the Top 50 Most Recommended pieces by Mozart.

Procedure:
There will be one big round, and users will get to nominate up to twenty of their favorite works by Mozart, *unranked*. Therefore every work you nominated will get 1 point. The 50 works that recieved the most nominations will move on to the voting round. As for tiebreakers, there won't be any. Perhaps the number on the Mozart list won't be perfect, but that is fine with me. Unless I am interpreting the tiebreaker process wrong... Anyways, Users must then vote for their top ten favorites on the list to be enshrined.

Eligibility:
Anything written by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791).

*The Round Nomination is Now Open*.

*The only round for nomination will close in roughly two weeks, possibly a little earlier or later. That means sometime around July 29-August 2.*

I probably forgot something, or did it a little wrong, so please let me know if you think something is wrong. Here is the link to the discussion thread.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My 20 Mozart works:

*Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor*

*Jupiter Symphony*

*Requiem Mass in D Minor

Symphony No. 40 in G Minor

Clarinet Concerto in A Major

Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major

Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major

Piano Concerto No. 25 in C Major

The Magic Flute

Gran Partita Serenade

Piano Concerto No. 24 in C Minor

Turkish Concerto

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik

Kegelstatt Trio

Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat Major

Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat Major for Violin and Viola

Piano Concerto No. 12 in A Major

The Marriage of Figaro

String Quintet No. 4 in G Minor

Jeunehomme Concerto
*


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Divertimento in e-flat
Symphony #40
Symphony #41
String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
Fantasy in D minor

I suggest the title be "Mozart Works" rather than "Pieces by Mozart".

And please include the K. numbers in the final list (for my OCD's sake).


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

i like music said:


> Divertimento in e-flat
> Symphony #40
> Symphony #41
> String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
> ...


Oh, of course I'll include the K. numbers in the final list, but I just nominated informally for now.

And are those 5 pieces all you're nominating? That's fine of course, but I'm just making sure.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Oh, of course I'll include the K. numbers in the final list, but I just nominated informally for now.
> 
> And are those 5 pieces all you're nominating? That's fine of course, but I'm just making sure.


Yes.  I haven't listened to much Mozart, and so far that's all I can say I enjoy.


----------



## Classical Music Listener (Jun 7, 2017)

*nominations:*

piano concerto:
20 in d minor
21 in c major
23 in a major

piano sonatas: 
8 
11
13
14

18

symphonies:
38
40
41

die Zauberflöte

piano quartet in g minor k478

sinfonia concertante in e flat major for violin and viola

clarinet quintet

clarinet concerto

requiem mass in d minor

quintet for piano and winds k452

oboe concerto (flute concerto) k.314

violin concerto no. 5


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto No. 19 in F, K. 459
String Quartet No. 19 in C, K. 465
Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor, K. 466
Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477
Piano Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, K. 478
Piano Concerto No. 22 in Eb, K. 482
Piano Concerto No. 23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto No. 24 in C Minor, K. 491
The Marriage of Figaro, K. 492
Piano Quartet No. 2 in Eb, K. 493
Four-Hand Piano Sonata in F, K. 497
String Quartet No. 20 in D, K. 499
Piano Concerto No. 25 in C, K. 503
Symphony No. 38 in D, K. 504
String Quintet No. 3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet No. 4 in G Minor, K. 516
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Cosi fan tutte, K. 588
The Magic Flute, K. 620


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Piano concertos 20-27 (8 entries)
Clarinet concerto
Horn concertos 3,4 (2 entries)
Oboe concerto
Violin concerto 5
Sinfonia concertante in e flat major for violin and viola
Requiem
String quartets 19,20 (2 entries)
String quintets 3,4 (2 entries)
Clarinet quintet


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Very cool project Tchaikov6!

Of course there's much by Mozart I don't know, but I can vote for what I know and love:

PC 18
PC 20
PC 23
PC 24
Requiem
Don Giovanni
Symphony 25
Symphony 40
Mass in C minor
Serenade in B-flat, "Gran Partita"
Clarinet Quintet in A


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Symphonies: 38, 39, 40, 41
Piano Concertos: 20, 21, 23, 24, 25
Opera: Marriage of Figaro, Don Giovanni
Concertos: Clarinet, Sinfonia Concertante, Violin Concerto No. 5
String Quintets: K515, K516
Clarinet Quintet
Mass in C minor
Requiem
Quintet for Piano and Winds


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Adagio & Fugue in C minor, K. 546
Adagio in B minor, K.540
Ave verum corpus, K.618
Clarinet concerto in A, K.622
Clarinet quintet in A, K.581
Die Zauberflöte, K.620
Don Giovanni, K.527
Exsultate, jubilate, K.165
Fantasy in D minor, K.397
Le nozze de Figaro, K.492
Mass in C minor, K.427, 'Great'
Oboe concerto in C, K.314/K.271k
Piano concerto no.20 in D minor, K.466
Piano sonata no.11 in A, K.331
Requiem in D minor, K.626
Serenade no.10 in B flat, K.361/370a, 'Gran Partita'
Serenade no.13 in G, K.525, 'Eine Kleine Nachtmusik'
Sinfonia concertante in E flat, K.364
Symphony no.40 in G minor, K.550
Symphony no.41 in C, K.551, 'Jupiter'


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Clarinet Concerto
Clarinet Quintet
Requiem
Piano Concerto no 20, 21, 23
Symphony no 38 'Prague'
Violin Concerto no 3 and 5

String Quartets 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19 (Quartets dedicated to Haydn)


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are my 20. Let me know if you need any clarification regarding any piece.

Clarinet Concerto
Piano Concerto Nos. 14, 20, 21, 23, 25, 26, 27
Serenade Nos. 9, 13
Symphony Nos. 31, 39, 40, 41
Horn Concerto No. 1
Violin Concerto No. 1
Piano Sonata Nos. 10, 11
Flute Concerto No. 2
Rondo in A minor K 511


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Piano Concertos 17 thru 24 (8 entries)
Magic Flute
Oboe Quartet
Clarinet Concerto
Clarinet Quintet
Requiem
Mass in C minor
Flute & Harp Concerto
Quintet for Piano and Winds
Oboe Concerto
Symphonies nos. 36, 38 and 39


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Le nozze di Figaro
Don Giovanni
Così fan tutte
Die Zauberflöte
String Quintet in G Minor, K.516
Clarinet Quintet
Clarinet Concerto
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Requiem
Symphony No. 39
Symphony No. 40
Symphony No. 41
Piano Concerto No. 16
Piano Concerto No. 20
Piano Concerto No. 21
Piano Concerto No. 23
Serenade No. 10 for winds in B-flat major, "Gran Partita"
String Quartet No. 14
Piano Sonata No. 11
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra in E-flat major, K. 364


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

_*Piano Concerti: *_
9, 17, 18, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27

*Piano Sonatas: *
2, 8, 14

*Symphonies: *
25, 40

*Other works:*
Flute and Harp Concerto, K. 299
Piano Trio No. 3, K. 502
Requiem, K. 626
String Quintet No. 4, K. 516
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Sonata No. 21, K. 304


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Symphony No. 38
Symphony No. 40
Clarinet Concerto
Flute and Harp Concerto
Piano Concerto No. 20
Piano Concerto No. 21
Piano Concerto No. 23
Piano Concerto No. 27
Sinfonia Concertante
Serenade No. 10
Serenade No. 13 (Eine kleine Nachtmusik)
Clarinet Quintet
String Quartet No. 19 (Dissonance)
Piano Sonata No. 8 (K 310)
Mass in C minor
Requiem
Cosi fan tutte
Don Giovanni
Le Nozze di Figaro
Die Zauberflote


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Violin Concerto 3, K216
Violin Concerto 4, K218
Piano Concerto 15, K450
Piano Concerto 16, K451
Piano Concerto 17, K453
Piano Concerto 19, K459
Piano Concerto 21, K467
Piano Concerto 23, K488
Piano Concerto 24, K491
Piano Concerto 27, K595
Clarinet Concerto, K622
Sinfonia Concertante, K364
Trio in E Flat for Clarinet,Viola,Piano-"Kegelstatt"- K498
Piano Trio 3, K502
Divertimento for Violin,Viola,Cello, K563
Piano Quartet 2, K493
String Quartet 20-"Hoffmeister"-K499
Clarinet Quintet-"Stadler"-K581
Quintet For Piano and Winds, K452
String Quintet 3, K515


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Don Giovanni
Symphony No. 41 in C Major 
Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major 
Requiem Mass in D minor 
The Marriage of Figaro
The Magic Flute
Symphony No. 40 in G minor 
Symphony No. 39 in E-flat Major 
Cosi` Fan Tutte
Symphony No. 38 in D major 
Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor 
Symphony No. 35 in D major "Haffner" 
Piano Concerto 24 in C Minor 
Symphony No. 36 in C major "Linzer"
Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in A major 
Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major 
String Quartet No. 20 in D
Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major 
Piano Concerto No. 27 in B-flat Major 
Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat major


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the participation! If you have a received a like for your post, it has been counted. There are still around two weeks to nominate so take your time if you need to.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Symphonies Nos. 25, 40, 41
Piano concertos Nos. 20, 21, 23
Violin concerto No. 5
Clarinet Concerto
Serenades Nos. 9, 10
Piano sonatas Nos. 11, 13, 14, 16
String Quintet No. 4
Clarinet Quintet
Piano Quartet No. 1
Divertimento in E-flat Major
The Magic Flute
Requiem


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Clarinet Quintet
Quintet for Piano and Winds
String Quintet No.3 K515
String Quintet No.4 K516
String Quartet No.19 "Dissonance"

Clarinet Concerto
Concerto for Flute and Harp
Piano Concerto 9
Piano Concerto 20
Piano Concerto 21
Piano Concerto 23
Piano Concerto 24
Piano Concerto 27
Symphony 41
Serenade No. 10 for winds in B-flat major, "Gran Partita"

Don Giovanni
Marriage of Figaro
Magic Flute

Requiem
Ave Verum Corpus


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's my attempt:

Sinfonia concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 20
Symphony No. 40
Adagio and Fugue in C minor
Violin Concerto No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 11
Don Giovanni
Violin Concerto No. 5
The Marriage of Figaro
Piano Concerto No. 23
Eine kleine Nachtmusik
Symphony No. 39
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony No. 25
Piano Concerto No. 21
Symphony No. 41
Clarinet Quintet
Fantasy in D minor
Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major
Concerto for 2 Pianos in E-flat


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

I like much more from Mozart, but I nominate only my most favorite pieces:

Magic flute
Don Giovanni
Piano Concerto 24
Piano Concerto 25
Symphony 39
Symphony 40


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

My nominations:

Don Giovanni
The Marriage of Figaro
The Magic Flute
Cosi fan tutte
Piano Concerto 20
Symphony 40
Piano Concerto 22
Great Mass
Symphony 39
Piano Concerto 17
Piano Concerto 24
Sinfonia concertante
Piano Concerto 25
Symphony 41
Piano Concerto 21
Piano Concerto 27
Requiem
Clarinet Quintet
Divertimento
La clemenza di Tito


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Bump if you need to vote still. * You have roughly 9 days left to vote.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Don Giovanni
The Magic Flute
Requiem
Clarinet Quintet
Horn Concerto No. 3 in E flat
Oboe Concerto in C major
Piano Concerto No. 20
Piano Concerto No. 21
Piano Concerto No. 27
Piano Sonata no. 8
Sinfonia Concertante in E flat
String Quintet in G minor
String Quartet No. 19
String Quartet No. 20
String Quartet No. 21
Symphony No. 35
Symphony No. 40
Symphony No. 41
Violin Concerto No. 5
Violin Sonata No.24 in F


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump if you need to vote still. You have roughly 7 days left to vote.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump if you need to vote still. You have roughly 4 days left to vote.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

All his later works and many earlier ones


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

DavidA said:


> All his later works and many earlier ones


Well, have fun narrowing that down to 20.:lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's my list. My labeling system is rather...well...unsystematic: Köchel numbers for some pieces, genre numbers for others, and absolutely no numbers for some. Hope that's OK!

Don Giovanni
The Magic Flute
Piano Concerto No. 20
Symphony No. 41
Symphony No. 40

Symphony No. 25
Piano Sonata in A Major, K. 331
Violin Sonata in E Minor, K. 304
Violin Concerto No. 5
Clarinet Concerto

String Quintet in C Major, K. 515
String Quartet in C Major, K. 465
Piano Sonata in A Minor, K. 310
The Marriage of Figaro
Clarinet Quintet, K. 581

Symphony No. 36
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola
Piano Concerto No. 24
Symphony No. 31
Piano Concerto No. 21


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Here's my list. My labeling system is rather...well...unsystematic: Köchel numbers for some pieces, genre numbers for others, and absolutely no numbers for some. *Hope that's OK*!
> 
> Don Giovanni
> The Magic Flute
> ...


Yes, that's completely fine!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Die Zauberflöte
Le Nozze di Figaro
Così fan tutte
Don Giovanni
Requiem in D minor

Great Mass in C minor
Symphony no. 40
Symphony no. 41
Quintet in E flat major for Piano and Winds, K. 452
Clarinet Quintet

Piano Concerto no. 19
Piano Concerto no. 20
Piano Concerto no. 21
Clarinet Concerto
Masonic Funeral Music

String Quartet No. 19 in C, K. 465 
String Quintet in G minor, K.516
Violin Concerto no. 3
Violin Concerto no. 5
Concert Aria: "Per questa bella mano”


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump if you still need to nominate. You have approximately 3 days left.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Die Zauberflöte, K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563

Don Giovanni, K. 527
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Le Nozze di Figaro, K. 492
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595

Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388

Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Any more people that need to nominate? I'm actually thinking of starting voting either today or tomorrow. Not to rush anyone, but is there anyone else that would still like to nominate?


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Don Giovanni, K. 527
Die Zauberflöte, K. 620
Le Nozze di Figaro, K. 492
Cosi Fan Tutte, K. 588
Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K. 361 

Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Oboe concerto (flute concerto) k.314
Piano Quartet 2, K493

Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K. 488
Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466
String Quintet in C Major, K. 515
String Quintet in G minor, K. 516
Clarinet Quintet, K. 581

Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony No. 41 in C Major, K. 511
Piano Sonata 9 in D, K 311
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Requiem in D minor K 626


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

wolkaaa said:


> Symphonies Nos. 25, 40, 41
> Piano concertos Nos. 20, 21, 23
> Violin concerto No. 5
> Clarinet Concerto
> ...


Which Divertimento in E-flat? There are several.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

poconoron said:


> My nominations:
> 
> Don Giovanni
> The Marriage of Figaro
> ...


Which Divertimento?


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Which Divertimento in E-flat? There are several.


K. 563 (for string trio).


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

wolkaaa said:


> K. 563 (for string trio).


Okay, thank you!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

wolkaaa said:


> K. 563 (for string trio).


Which version do you favor? I have only heard the one with Pospichal, Klos, and Rehm, which is good, but I am always open to other interpretations.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> Which version do you favor? I have only heard the one with Pospichal, Klos, and Rehm, which is good, but I am always open to other interpretations.


Stern, Zuckerman and Rose. But I don't know the version you mentioned.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Divertimento-Violin-Violincello-Es-Dur/dp/B000KZCU7Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1501286709&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+divertimento+vienna+string+trio

Here is a link to the CD, in case you are curious. I cannot find it quickly on YouTube or Spotify now, though.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Which Divertimento?


I'm rather fond of the Mozart piano sonata.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

poconoron said:


> My nominations:
> 
> Don Giovanni
> The Marriage of Figaro
> ...


I'm sorry, but I won't be able to include this nomination, if you don't respond. I am beginning voting tomorrow, or even today if everyone is okay with it.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Nominating is over for the Mozart List. The Voting round will begin right after this is posted. *

Here is the list of the 60 nominated pieces, from most nominated to least nominated (number of nominations are in the parentheses).

Piano Concerto No. 20 (23)
Symphony No. 40 (19)
Requiem Mass (18)
Piano Concerto No. 23 (18)
Piano Concerto No. 21 (18)
Clarinet Quintet (18)
Clarinet Concerto (17)
The Magic Flute (17)
Jupiter Symphony (16)
Don Giovanni (16)
Piano Concerto No. 24 (13)
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola (13)
The Marriage of Figaro (13)
String Quintet No 4 (11)
Piano Concerto No. 27 (10)
Mass in C Minor (10)
Piano Concerto No. 25 (9)
Gran Partita Serenade (9)
Turkish Concerto (9)
Piano Concerto No. 22 (8)
Dissonance Quartet (8)
Symphony No. 39 (8)
Piano Sonata No. 11 (7)
Symphony No. 38 (7)
Quintet for Piano and Winds (7)
Cosi Fan Tutte (7)
Oboe Concerto (6)
String Quintet No. 3 (6)
Flute and Harp Concerto (6)
Eine Kleine Nachtmusik (5)
Piano Concerto No. 17 (5)
Symphony No. 25 (5)
Piano Sonata No. 8 (4)
Piano Sonata No. 14 (4)
Piano Quartet No. 1 (4)
Piano Concerto No. 19 (4)
String Quartet No. 20 (4)
Violin Concerto No. 3 (4)
Kegelstatt Trio (3)
Jeunehomme Concerto (3)
Fantasy in D Minor (3)
Piano Quartet No. 2 (3)
Piano Concerto No. 18 (3)
Violin Sonata No. 21 (3)
Divertimento for String Trio in E-flat (3)
Haffner Symphony (3)
Piano Sonata No. 13 (2)
Masonic Funeral Music (2)
Piano Concerto No. 26 (2)
Horn Concerto No. 3 (2)
Adagio and Fugue in C Minor, K. 546 (2)
Adagio in B Minor, K. 540 (2)
Ave Verum Corpus (2)
String Quartet No. 14 (2)
Posthorn Serenade (2)
Symphony No. 31 (2)
Symphony No. 36 (2)
Piano Concerto No. 16 (2)
Piano Trio No. 3 (2)
Vesperae solennes de confessore (2)

Please vote for your top 20 of these works, #20 being your favorite, #1 being your least favorite. You have roughly two weeks to vote again. If you really want K. numbers, I can add those if needed, but I just didn't think they would be necessary until the final list.

Again, here is the link to the discussion thread if I forgot something.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

20. Piano Concerto No. 20 (My favorite work, getting 20 points)
19. Symphony No. 40
18. Requiem Mass in D Minor
17. Piano Concerto No. 21
16. Gran Partita Serenade
15. Clarinet Concerto
14. Jupiter Symphony
13. Piano Concerto No. 24
12. Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Piano Concerto No. 22
10. Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola
9. The Magic Flute
8. Violin Concerto No. 5
7. Piano Concerto No. 25
6. Kegelstatt Trio
5. The Marriage of Figaro
4. Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
3. String Quintet No. 4
2. Jeunehomme Concerto
1. Violin Concerto No. 3 (My least favorite work that I am voting for, getting 1 point)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

20. Mass in C minor
19. Requiem Mass
18. The Magic Flute
17. Clarinet Concerto
16. Clarinet Quintet
15. Piano Concerto no. 17
14. Piano Concerto no. 24
13. Quintet for Piano and Winds
12. Flute and Harp Concerto
11. Piano Concerto no. 22
10. Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola
9. Violin Concerto no. 3
8. The Marriage of Figaro
7. Piano Concerto no. 21
6. Piano Concerto no. 20
5. Piano Concerto no. 23
4. Symphony no. 39
3. Cossi Fan Tutti
2. Piano Sonata no. 11
1. Piano Concerto no. 19


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

20. Piano Concerto No. 18
19. Piano Concerto No. 25 
18. Piano Concerto No. 22 
17. _Vesperae solennes de confessore_
16. String Quintet No. 4

15. Piano Concerto No. 20
14. Piano Concerto No. 24
13. Piano Concerto No. 23 
12. Piano Concerto No. 9 "_Jeunehomme_"
11. Piano Concerto No. 17

10. Violin Sonata No. 21, K. 304
9. Flute and Harp Concerto 
8. Clarinet Concerto
7. Symphony No. 40 
6. Symphony No. 25

5. Requiem 
4. Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola 
3. Piano Concerto No. 27 
2. Piano Sonata No. 8 
1. Piano Trio No. 3, K. 502


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

20. Sinfonia concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra
19. Piano Concerto No. 20
18. Symphony No. 40
17. Adagio and Fugue in C minor
16. Violin Concerto No. 3
15. Piano Sonata No. 11
14. Don Giovanni
13. Violin Concerto No. 5
12. The Marriage of Figaro
11. Piano Concerto No. 23
10. Eine kleine Nachtmusik
9. Symphony No. 39
8. Clarinet Concerto
7. Symphony No. 25
6. Piano Concerto No. 21
5. Symphony No. 41
4. Clarinet Quintet
3. Fantasy in D minor
2. Piano Concerto No. 24
1. Piano Concerto No. 27


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

20. The Marriage of Figaro
19. The Magic Flute
18. Cosi Fan Tutte
17. Don Giovanni
16. Piano Concerto No. 25
15. Piano Concerto No. 20
14. Piano Concerto No. 23
13. Jupiter Symphony
12. Piano Concerto No. 24
11. Piano Concerto No. 22
10. Dissonance Quartet
9. Symphony No. 38
8. String Quintet No. 3
7. Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola
6. Piano Concerto No. 17
5. Piano Quartet No. 1
4. String Quartet No. 20
3. Jeunehomme Concerto
2. Piano Quartet No. 2
1. Masonic Funeral Music


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

20. Symphony No. 40
19. Clarinet Concerto
18. Piano Concerto No. 23
17. Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
16. Piano Sonata No. 11

15. Symphony No. 31 "Paris"
14. Serenade No. 13 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"
13. Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"
12. Piano Concerto No. 27
11. Piano Concerto No. 26

10. Symphony No. 39
9. Piano Concerto No. 25
8. Violin Concerto No. 5 "Turkish"
7. Piano Concerto No. 22
6. Piano Concerto No. 17

5. Piano Sonata No. 14
4. Piano Concerto No. 16
3. Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn"
2. Piano Concerto No. 20
1. Piano Concerto No. 21


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

20) Clarinet Quintet ("Stadler")
19) Sinfonia Concertante For Violin and Viola
18) String Quartet No.20 ("Hoffmeister")
17) String Quintet No.3
16) Piano Trio No.3
15) Piano Concerto No.17
14) Violin Concerto No.4
13) Violin Concerto No.3
12) Quintet For Piano and Winds
11) Clarinet Concerto
10) Gran Partita Serenade
09) Trio For Clarinet, Viola and Piano ("Kegelstat")
08) Piano Concerto No.21
07) Piano Concerto No.27
06) Piano Concerto No.24
05) Piano Concerto No.20
04) Piano Concerto No.19
03) Symphony No.41 ("Jupiter")
02) Divertimento For String Trio
01) Symphony No.25


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

20. Clarinet concerto
19. Requiem
18. Piano Concerto No. 20
17. Piano Concerto No. 21
16. Piano Concerto No. 24
15. Piano Concerto No. 23
14. Piano Concerto No. 27
13. Piano Concerto No. 25
12. Clarinet quintet
11. Piano Concerto No. 22
10. Piano Concerto No. 26
9. Horn concerto 3
8. Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola
7. Dissonance Quartet
6. String Quartet No. 20
5. String Quintet No. 4
4. Symphony No. 40
3. Jupiter symphony
2. Turkish Concerto
1. Gran Partita Serenade


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

20	Piano Concerto No. 20	
19	Symphony No. 41 (Jupiter)	
18	Symphony No. 40	
17	Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola 
16	Piano Concerto No. 24	
15	Piano Concerto No. 23	
14	The Marriage of Figaro	
13	Don Giovanni	
12	Requiem Mass 
11	Symphony No. 38	
10	Clarinet Quintet 
9	String Quintet No 4	
8	Piano Concerto No. 21	
7	Piano Concerto No. 25	
6	Mass in C Minor	
5	String Quintet No. 3	
4	Symphony No. 39	
3	Clarinet Concerto 
2	The Magic Flute	
1	Horn Concerto No. 3


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

20. Piano Concerto No. 21
19. Piano Concerto No. 20
18. String Quintet No. 4
17. Symphony No. 40
16. Piano Sonata No. 11
15. Symphony No. 41
14. Piano Concerto No. 23
13. Clarinet Quintet
12. Piano Quartet No. 1
11. Piano Sonata No. 16
10. Serenade No. 10
9. Requiem
8. Clarinet Concerto
7. Violin Concerto No. 5
6. The Magic Flute
5. Symphony No. 25
4. Piano Sonata No. 13
3. Divertimento for String Trio
2. Serenade No. 9
1. Piano Sonata No. 14


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

20. The Marriage of Figaro
19. Gran Partita Serenade
18. Mass in C Minor
17. Don Giovanni
16. The Magic Flute
15. Adagio in B Minor, K. 540
14. Piano Concerto No. 22
13. Divertimento for String Trio in E-flat
12. Piano Sonata No. 14
11. Quintet for Piano and Winds
10. Piano Quartet No. 1
9. Kegelstatt Trio
8. Piano Concerto No. 27
7. Piano Concerto No. 20
6. String Quintet No 4
5. Clarinet Concerto
4. Flute and Harp Concerto
3. Haffner Symphony
2. Vesperae solennes de confessore
1. Violin Sonata No. 21


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

20. Don Giovanni
19. Jupiter Symphony
18. The Magic Flute
17. Piano Sonata No. 11 
16. Piano Concerto No. 20 
15. Piano Concerto No. 24 
14. Clarinet Concerto 
13. The Marriage of Figaro
12. Dissonance Quartet 
11. Turkish Concerto (I'm assuming this refers to Violin Concerto No. 5...?)
10. Piano Concerto No. 21 
9. Clarinet Quintet 
8. String Quintet No. 3 
7. Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola 
6. String Quintet No. 4 
5. Symphony No. 40
4. Symphony No. 38
3. Symphony No. 25 
2. Violin Sonata No. 21
1. Symphony No. 39


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

20 Piano Concerto 23
19 Clarinet Quintet
18 Symphony 41
17 Requiem
16 Marriage of Figaro
15 Piano Concerto 27
14 Piano Concerto 21
13 Don Giovanni
12 Ave Verum Corpus
11 String Quintet No.4 K516
10 Piano Concerto 24
9 Magic Flute
8 String Quintet No.3 K515
7 Quintet for Piano and Winds
6 Clarinet Concerto
5 Piano Concerto 20
4 String Quartet No.19 "Dissonance"
3 Concerto for Flute and Harp
2 Piano Concerto 9
1 Serenade No. 10 for winds in B-flat major, "Gran Partita"


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

20: Piano Concerto No. 20
19: Jupiter Symphony
18: Requiem Mass
17: Piano Sonata No. 11
16: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola
15: Clarinet Concerto
14: Clarinet Quintet
13: Fantasy in D Minor
12: Adagio and Fugue in C Minor, K. 546
11: Adagio in B Minor, K. 540
10: Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
9: Don Giovanni
8: Symphony No. 40
7: Gran Partita Serenade
6: The Marriage of Figaro
5: Mass in C Minor
4: Oboe Concerto
3: The Magic Flute
2: Ave Verum Corpus
1: Turkish Concerto


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

6: Symphony #41 in C major, K. 551 "Jupiter"
5: Divertimento in E-flat major, K. 563
4: Quintet in E-flat major for Piano and Winds, K. 452
3: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
2: Requiem in D minor, K. 626
1: String Quartet #19 in C major, K. 465 "Dissonance"


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can vote. There are about 12 days left to vote.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

20. Jupiter Symphony
19. The Marriage of Figaro
18. Symphony No. 40
17. Symphony No. 39
16. Piano Concerto No. 21
15. Haffner Symphony
14. Piano Concerto No. 20
13. Gran Partita Serenade
12. Posthorn Serenade
11. Oboe Concerto
10. Clarinet Concerto
9. Symphony No. 38
8. Jeunehomme Concerto
7. Symphony No. 25
6. Piano Sonata No. 11
5. Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
4. Horn Concerto No. 3
3. Turkish Concerto
2. Requiem Mass
1. Adagio in B Minor, K. 540


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can vote. There are about 9 days left to vote.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can vote. There are roughly 7 days left to vote.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can vote. There are roughly 5 days left to vote.

Currently 16 people have participated in voting. 26 people participated in nominating, so I'm hoping those 10 people who haven't voted yet will vote in the next 5 days or so.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it possible that some people who've nominated works don't realise that the same thread is being used for the voting round?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Nereffid said:


> Is it possible that some people who've nominated works don't realise that the same thread is being used for the voting round?


Quite likely. The recent onslaught of survival/knockout games (for which I am partly to blame) couldn't have helped, either.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

20: The Marriage of Figaro
19: Piano Concerto No. 20
18: Symphony No. 40
17: Requiem Mass
16: Piano Concerto No. 23
15: Clarinet Quintet
14: The Magic Flute
13: Jupiter Symphony
12: Don Giovanni
11: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola
10: String Quintet No 4
09: Mass in C Minor
08: Gran Partita Serenade
07: Cosi Fan Tutte
06: Oboe Concerto
05: String Quintet No. 3
04: Piano Quartet No. 2
03: Clarinet concerto
02: String Quartet No.19 "Dissonance"
01: Concerto for Flute and Harp


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Portamento said:


> Quite likely. The recent onslaught of survival/knockout games (for which I am partly to blame) couldn't have helped, either.


Yeah, I would definitely agree with that.

Should I PM all the nominators who haven't voted yet?


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I'm sorry, but I won't be able to include this nomination, if you don't respond. I am beginning voting tomorrow, or even today if everyone is okay with it.


Divertimento K563


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Giovanni
The Marriage of Figaro
The Magic Flute
Cosi fan tutte
Piano Concerto 20
Symphony 40
Piano Concerto 22
Great Mass
Symphony 39
Piano Concerto 17
Piano Concerto 24
Sinfonia concertante
Piano Concerto 25
Symphony 41
Piano Concerto 21
Piano Concerto 27
Requiem
Clarinet Quintet
Divertimento for string trio
Dissonance Quartet


----------



## Classical Music Listener (Jun 7, 2017)

20. piano concerto 20
19. piano concerto 21
18. requiem d minor
17. clarinet concerto
16. die zauberflute
15.symphony 41
14. symphony 40
13. clarinet quintet
12. piano sonata 11
11. sinfonia concertante
10. quintet for piano and winds
9. oboe concerto 1 
8. piano concerto 23
7. symphony 39
6. violin concerto 5
5. string quintet 4
4. piano concerto 27
3. piano concerto 24
2. piano sonata 14
1. piano sonata 8


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I have little doubt all who have posted their ranking of favorites from twenty down to one have experienced the desire (like me) to change their initial order several times.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

20. PC 18
19. PC 20
18. PC 23
17. PC 24
16. Requiem
15. Don Giovanni
14. Symphony 25
13. Ave Verum
12. Mass in C minor
11. Serenade in B-flat, "Gran Partita"
10. Clarinet Quintet in A
9. Eine Kleine 
8. Magic Flute
7. Symphony 40
6. Clarinet Concerto
5. Symphony 39
4. Symphonie Concertante
3. Turkish Cto
2. Oboe Cto
1. Posthorn Serenade


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

There are now around three days left to vote. We now have 7 of the 26 that nominated that still need to vote (if they choose to).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Haydn67 said:


> I have little doubt all who have posted their ranking of favorites from twenty down to one have experienced the desire (like me) to change their initial order several times.


Heck, I don't even remember the list I wrote. Don't think I'll give it a look; might regret some entries.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Also, I'd just like to make sure that everyone's #20 spot is their *top pick*, while the #1 spot is their lowest, *bottom pick *of their vote.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Haydn67 said:


> 20) Clarinet Quintet ("Stadler")
> 19) Sinfonia Concertante For Violin and Viola
> 18) String Quartet No.20 ("Hoffmeister")
> 17) String Quintet No.3
> ...


Sorry, but this piece was not one of the top 60 pieces. You will have to choose another piece for your vote.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Should I PM all the nominators who haven't voted yet?


A good idea, if you haven't already done it.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Sorry, but this piece was not one of the top 60 pieces. You will have to choose another piece for your vote.


Sorry for the goof. I'll have to go with the Turkish Concerto to replace the incorrect Violin Concerto No.4. So my here's my modified listing:

20) Clarinet Quintet ("Stadler")
19) Sinfonia Concertante For Violin and Viola
18) String Quartet No.20 ("Hoffmeister")
17) String Quintet No.3
16) Piano Trio No.3
15) Piano Concerto No.17
14) Turkish Concerto
13) Violin Concerto No.3
12) Quintet For Piano and Winds
11) Clarinet Concerto
10) Gran Partita Serenade
09) Trio For Clarinet, Viola and Piano ("Kegelstat")
08) Piano Concerto No.21
07) Piano Concerto No.27
06) Piano Concerto No.24
05) Piano Concerto No.20
04) Piano Concerto No.19
03) Symphony No.41 ("Jupiter")
02) Divertimento For String Trio
01) Symphony No.25


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2017)

20 Sinfonia Concertante
19 Piano Concerto No. 20
18 Clarinet Concerto
17 Piano Concerto No. 23
16 Gran Partita
15 Jeunehomme Concerto
14 Piano Concerto No. 21
13 Flute and Harp Concerto
12 Piano Concerto No. 27
11 Piano Concerto No. 22
10 Piano Concerto No. 19
9 Oboe Concerto
8 Symphony No. 41
7 Symphony No. 40
6 Quintet for Winds and Piano
5 Clarinet Quintet
4 Turkish Concerto
3 Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
2 Kegelstatt Trio
1 Divertimento for String Trio


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Today there are around 2 days left to vote, but I am thinking of ending voting early again if everyone is okay with it- either tonight (around 10-11 hours) or tomorrow.

People who have nominated but have not voted:

Tallisman
Faustian
Brahmsianhorn
AfterHours
StDior
D Smith
StlukesguildOhio

Have sent all of you PMs, this is just another reminder. Of course you don't _have_ to vote, but it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

20 (pts) The Magic Flute
19 Don Giovanni
18 Piano Concerto No. 24
17 Symphony No. 40
16 Piano Concerto No. 25
15 Symphony No. 39
14 Piano Concerto No. 27
13 Symphony No. 38
12 Violin Concerto No. 3
11 Cosi Fan Tutte
10 Gran Partita Serenade
9 Clarinet Concerto
8 Piano Concerto No. 23
7 Piano Concerto No. 17
6 Turkish Concerto
5 Piano Sonata No. 11
4 Kegelstatt Trio
3 String Quartet No. 14
2 Piano Concerto No. 22
1 Flute and Harp Concerto


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just a reminder, you have about 10 hours left to vote.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, sorry if you have not voted yet, but I have sent out PM's to those who have nominated but have not voted and several people haven't voted yet. Sorry about that- there will be lists in the future.

We have a couple of tiebreakers before the final list. Please just specify which piece you vote for.

Here are the pieces we will be voting for tiebreakers on-
1.
*Clarinet Quintet*
*Piano Concerto No. 21*

2. 
*String Quintet No. 3*
*Violin Concerto No. 3*

3.
*Piano Quartet No. 1
Adagio in B Minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus*

4. 
*Symphony No. 31
Piano Concerto No. 19*

The tiebreakers will end once I have everyone who has voted in the list vote for tiebreakers (of course others are welcome to contribute as well).


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

1.
*Piano Concerto No. 21*

2.
*Violin Concerto No. 3*

3. 
*Adagio in B Minor*

4. 
*Piano Concerto No. 19*


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

For future lists, why not break the ties using the works' performance in the nomination round?

1.
*Clarinet Quintet*

2. 
*String Quintet No. 3*

3.
*Adagio in B Minor, K. 540*

4. 
*Piano Concerto No. 19*


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Portamento said:


> For future lists, why not break the ties using the works' performance in the nomination round?
> 
> 1.
> *Clarinet Quintet*
> ...


Good idea!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Good idea!


Not mine actually, suggested to me by Trout when I was hosting the solo repertoire list (it had been used in past projects before mine).


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

1.
Clarinet Quintet

2.
String Quintet No. 3

3.
Ave Verum Corpus

4.
Piano Concerto No. 19


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

1.
Clarinet Quintet


2. 
String Quintet No. 3


3.
Piano Quartet No. 1


4. 
Piano Concerto No. 19


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

1. Piano Concerto No. 21

2. String Quintet No. 3

3. Piano Quartet No. 1

4. Piano Concerto No. 19


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1.
Piano Concerto No. 21

2. 
String Quintet No. 3

3.
Piano Quartet No. 1

4. 
Piano Concerto No. 19


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1.
Clarinet Quintet

2. 
String Quintet No. 3

3.
Adagio in B Minor, K. 540

4. 
Piano Concerto No. 19


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

1.
Piano Concerto No. 21

2. 
Violin Concerto No. 3

3.
Piano Quartet No. 1

4. 
Symphony No. 31

It might be easier to use the nominations to break the tie, but it is possible/probable that those who did not nominate those pieces in their 20 still have preferences among the tiebreaker pieces.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

bharbeke said:


> 1.
> Piano Concerto No. 21
> 
> 2.
> ...


Yeah, Portamento already suggested that above. I think I am going to use that for the Beethoven list (which I am planning to do next).


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

bharbeke said:


> 1.
> Piano Concerto No. 21
> 
> 2.
> ...


Yeah, Portamento already suggested that above. I think I am going to use that for the Beethoven list (which I am planning to do next).


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

1.
Clarinet Quintet

2. 
String Quintet No. 3

3.
Piano Quartet No. 1

4. 
Piano Concerto No. 19


----------



## Classical Music Listener (Jun 7, 2017)

1. piano concerto 21

2. string quintet 3

3. piano quartet 1

4. piano concerto 19


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Clarinet Quintet

Violin Concerto No. 3

Piano Quartet No. 1

Piano Concerto No. 19


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

1) Clarinet Quintet
2) String Quintet No.3
3) Neither
4) Piano Concerto No.19


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

1 Piano Concerto No. 21

2 Violin Concerto No. 3

3 Piano Quartet No. 1

4 Piano Concerto No. 19


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2017)

Where is the final list?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, I am giving about a 3-day time until I will be counting up all the tiebreakers.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No posts after #105 show up for me - let's see what happens if I reply.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> No posts after #105 show up for me - let's see what happens if I reply.


Is it working, now?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

There are now about 2 days left to cast in your tiebreakers votes.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay- your final list

The TC Top Recommended Pieces by Mozart

1. Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466
2. Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550
3. Symphony No. 41 in C major, "Jupiter", K. 551
4. Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K. 488
5. Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
6. Clarinet Concerto in A major, K. 622
7. Die Zauberflöte, K. 620
8. Le nozze di Figaro, K. 492
9. Don Giovanni, K. 527
10. Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K. 491
11. Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581
12. Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K. 467
13. Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra in E-flat major, K. 364
14. Serenade No. 10 for twelve winds and double bass in B-flat major, "Gran Partita", K. 361/370a
15. Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat major, K. 482
16. Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major, K 331/300i
17. Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K. 503
18. Piano Concerto No. 27 in B-flat major, K. 595 
19. String Quintet No. 4 in G minor, K. 516
20. Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, K. 219
21. Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543
22. Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
23. Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K. 453
24. Quintet for Piano and Winds (oboe, clarinet, horn, bassoon), K. 452
25. Così fan tutte, K. 588
26. Serenade No. 13 for string quartet and bass in G major, "Eine kleine Nachtmusik", K. 525
27. String Quintet No. 3 in C major, K. 515
28. Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K. 216
29. Symphony No. 38 in D major, "Prague", K. 504
30. Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K. 299
31. Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, "Jenamy", K. 271
32. Oboe Concerto in C major, K. 314
33. Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-flat major, K. 456
34. String Quartet No. 19 in C major, "Dissonance", K. 465
35. Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K. 183/173dB
36. Symphony No. 35 in D major, "Haffner", K. 385
37. Trio for Clarinet, Viola and Piano in E-flat major, "Kegelstatt", K. 498
38. Adagio and Fugue in C Minor, K. 546
39. String Quartet No. 20 in D major, "Hoffmeister", K. 499
40. Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K. 478
41. Adagio for Piano in B minor, K 540
42. Ave verum corpus in D major, K. 618
43. Divertimento for string trio in E-flat major, K. 563
44. Piano Concerto No. 26 in D major, "Coronation", K. 537
45. Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K 457
46. Vesperae solennes de confessore in C major, K. 339
47. Serenade No. 9 in D major, "Posthorn", K. 320
48. Trio in B-flat major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 502
49. Fantasia No. 3 in D Minor, K. 397/385g
50. Piano Concerto No. 19 in F major, K. 459


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your participation! I will begin the Beethoven list later today.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Tchaikov6, thanks for hosting this game.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Deleted...........


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

@mmsbls: Will the results of this project be displayed as a stickied thread (perhaps in the Composer Guestbooks forum)?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Portamento said:


> @mmsbls: Will the results of this project be displayed as a stickied thread (perhaps in the Composer Guestbooks forum)?


Second that idea. It will give newbies who come here to learn more about classical music, some place to start. Same should be done with Beethoven.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Portamento said:


> @mmsbls: Will the results of this project be displayed as a stickied thread (perhaps in the Composer Guestbooks forum)?


I have thought about this, but I'm not sure of the best place. We could start another sticky thread in the General Music Discussion area like the _Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists_. Maybe call it Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Composer Works Lists. As suggested, that thread could be placed in the Composer Guestbooks area.

I think I'd like to make sure we get at least a few such lists before starting a thread for them.


----------

